# new enclosure



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 28, 2011)

sense i just had my first kid i moved in wit my girl and her parents and sense my home made enclosure is no were near ready i got a sweet deal on this one $150.. let me no wat u think 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3UO5BR5r_c


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 29, 2011)

nobody like this thread?


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice! Looks like a happy tegu home to me!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

Nah... hate this tread! LOL...j/k... I love all of the interior decorations! That is where I severely lack in my tegu enclosures... and I'm a woman =0(


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 29, 2011)

my phones bein a pain and I can't see ur posts didn't want to be rude if you guys are talkin to me


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

Time for a new cellular device!!!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 29, 2011)

I like, my enclosures are pretty plain, once a permanent enclosure is built I plan on decorating


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 29, 2011)

_Just 2 things,.. what are the three lights you have and what are they for? Plush I would remove the towels and place something on top that will not burn or catch on fire. The lights and the domes get ridiculously hot and if one gets bumped or a piece of the towel ends up under one of the domes,.. it won't take long to start a fire._


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> I like, my enclosures are pretty plain, once a permanent enclosure is built I plan on decorating


That's the thing

Mine ARE permanent and I still can't think of what to do. 
This might go hand in hand with they I stopped renovating my house after 3 rooms were done. Ugh


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, plastic plants seem like a waste and whenever I look for things most things either are expensive and my gus will outgrow


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

I've grown fond of leafy Garland... but I think we're gonna go with live potted plants that have vines to encourage hiding. We're leaving them potted for easy removal and replacement.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 29, 2011)

one light is just a normal basking buld and night bulb because I don't have a heating pad and wit central air in the house it hets cold and the other a powersun for uv


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks good but I would also advise you to ditch the towels, too close for comfort in my opinion.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 30, 2011)

it's just hard to keep humidity in wit out those towels 


babyyitslove said:


> Time for a new cellular device!!!



and yes I do need a new cellular device babyitslove lol


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 30, 2011)

wat would anybody suggested wat i should do instead of towels ???


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice cage, decorating is not my specialty, i just put the things in that help get the job done.

Also just rap the top in some foil, about a third of it. http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?90187-Tank-Screen-Top-Foil-Treatment-Tutorial

That's what i do and my humidity is great, not only is it easier than the towels,it looks better and works better.


----------



## tora (Aug 30, 2011)

Foil.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 31, 2011)

okay foil sounds good will do thanx


----------



## Gedy (Aug 31, 2011)

You could mix more eco-earth in with the substrate you are using, holds humidity better.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't use eco earth anymore it was gettin in my gu's eyes and I just didn't like it but thanx


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

^ Had the same problem, to add, eco earth was getting expensive to fill up my cage, it would cost a $100 or so to fill a 8x4 cage in the future. I switch to sand/soil mix, great great stuff so far!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 31, 2011)

sand/soil mix?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 31, 2011)

so i relized that the power sunn is a heat lamp to but it dosent get his sunning spot hot enough i no it needs to be 110 but it only gets to about 95 maybe less anyone have suggestions how i can pimp up the heat and is it alright to have no lights on one side of the tank ? combine the two lights i have together?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 31, 2011)

It's perfectly fine to have lights on only 1 side of the enclosure, it should help provide a greater ambient temperature range as a bonus.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 31, 2011)

thanx always good to no


----------

